# D90 Settings for indoor birthday party with flash



## vinumv (Nov 17, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I have to take birthday party of 2yrs old baby tonyte. Can you please suggest the settings I have to use for this. It will be arranged in well lit hall, mostly flourecent. But there are spot lights in the hall which illumination can be altered , I do know know what kind of light we call it.

My accessories are follows:-

Nikon D90
Nikon Lense 18-105 VR
Sigma Lense 10-20 (5.6)
Nikon prime lense - 50mm
Flash Nikon SB-600

I am not confident of taking indoor , that too a birthday party. 

I am eagerly waiting for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Strobist: Lighting 102: 3.3 - Balancing Flash/Ambient Indoors


----------



## ricbkewl (Nov 19, 2011)

Definitely use your prime, start with biggest aperture and play around with exposure compensation.  Set to iso 400 and go up to 1600.  Use tripod whenever possible! Oh shoot it on aperture priority.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Nov 19, 2011)

I did a few things inddors with D90 and sb600..I had sb 600 set as TTL/BL, I used Manual setting 250 shutter speed and f5.6 apature as a base setting. Just where I started out but had to move f-stop at time to get lighting right. with the white walls in background, some where over exposed so I move f-stop to higher number. and toned down the light


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 19, 2011)

Use your 18-105.  Put your SB-600 on.  Rotate it so it is pointing behind you and to the left.  Set the exposure compensation on the SB-600 to -2.  Put your D90 in Manual, set your shutter speed to around 1/100th, put your aperture around f/4, put your ISO at 800.  That should put you in the ball park...adjust to taste.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 19, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Strobist: Lighting 102: 3.3 - Balancing Flash/Ambient Indoors



I see your link and raise you one...  http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/1-natural-looking-flash/


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Put your SB-600 on.  Rotate it so it is pointing behind you and to the left.


Why?


----------



## SCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Put your SB-600 on.  Rotate it so it is pointing behind you and to the left.
> ...


I suppose the light bounces around the walls and hits the subject around face level.  I would think he would also lose a lot of light that way, but in TTL it should work, and if the walls are any color than white the light will pick up that color.  Personally I'd put a diffuser on it or bounce it off the ceiling.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 19, 2011)

I also prefer the left-IF the room is small enough. If the room isn't small enough to hit that corner or wall to whatever side you choose as well as the ceiling it won't really much help. And if the walls are some heavy color? It's not a good idea either. Orange walls=orange cast kind of thing. I only prefer the left because I am right handed and I think that's probably the only reason. 
The idea is that it hits the ceiling to bounce down, wall to the left to bounce in behind and wall directly behind you to bounce forward giving you the best chance of surrounding the subject with light while also keeping it from being flat light on the subject. 
When I can't hit that wall behind and beside me I actually switch to up and slightly back to bounce just before the subject so that the light falls behind the subject and in front. Tilt to a side if you can to keep from having flat faces... 
The lumiquest 80/20 is nice when you don't have a wall/corner to depend upon. If you google DIY lightscoop there are a ton of tutorials out there to make one out of that craft foam stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2011)

Set the ISO to 500. That gives some extra range when the flash is used in bounce flash mode. Set the lens aperture to f/7.1 with the ISO at 500. Set the shutter speed to around 1/160 second, with the camera in Manual mode. Set the flash to TTL or to "A" mode using the buttons on the back of the flash. Either mode will work well.
This is a basic way to use that camera and flash. If the ceiling is of a "normal" height, feel free to bounce the flash. If you can get to a location where you can turn the flash's rotating head so that the flash bounces off of a light-colored wall and at the subjects, you can get some lovely light. You do have an LCD screen on the camera, so you can review the images to see how the setups you are using are working.


----------

